# XLR or 1/4" to RCA Cables



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

The BFD guide recommends getting cables that go from RCA to 1/4 or XLR plugs instead of using adaptors from Radio Shack, or elsewhere. Anyone have a good source for these cables? Is there any reason to prefer XLR over 1/4", or vice versa?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there any reason to prefer XLR over 1/4", or vice versa?


No.... brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I prefer the look, positive fit and locking mechanism of the XLR. However, I don't think there is any technical reason that one would sound or perform better than the other.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had bluejeancables.com build some 1/4" to RCA for me and they were very reasonable... nothing real fancy. I believe apature.com will build some as well and they are very reasonable.


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

I just ordered this, this, and this from samash.com. It is obvious that I got a BFD for Christmas?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Hopefully you're aware of the midi issue with the BFD. Maybe your unit has the new software..

brucek


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah. I was reading that this morning. I'm going to check the version this evening. I have other uses for the MIDI-USB cable - so it isn't a total loss if the issue isn't ever resolved.


----------



## baniels (Nov 9, 2006)

Checked the version. I also have 1.3 -- bummer.


----------

